# Flash Turntable help



## IdleStatus (Jul 2, 2012)

Is there anyone out there with a knowledge of Flash action script , specifically how to make a mouse controlled turntable for showing off 3D work 
I have access to a copy of flash 8 but i am not really knowledgeable about it. 

Ive rendered out my turn tale consisting of about 239 frames , and even found some code online but it dosnt work , 
so does anyone out there know of a tutorial , a site with script or even knows how to write it itself,  
just looking for something that will allow you to control the timeline with a mouse. 

Ive been racking my brains over this but I'm not very good at coding


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 2, 2012)

...flash 8? Whoa. Old shit.


----------



## Schecter (Jul 3, 2012)

Which IDE and version of ActionScript are you working with? i work with adobe flash professional cs5.5 and they have some pretty nice API's for that kind of stuff. Granted ive never used it, but im sure it cant be that hard if you just want to rotate something, maybe just a few listener calls.


----------



## IdleStatus (Jul 3, 2012)

It works with ActionScript 2 ,  my understanding of flash is nill.  and all im looking for is a basic horizontal left and right rotate, or really a kind of timeline control as i already have the frames rendered out and now how to put them together in flash ,


----------

